# How does 'Blocking' Work?



## Soline (Jul 11, 2012)

I just want to clarify what happens when I block someone. I know from my point of view I don't have to listen to them anymore, but from the blocked person's point of view what happens? Can they still see/access/view my page/journals/gallery etc? Do they know they're blocked or does my UP simply vanish and become inaccessible to them?


Reason I ask is I want to block this person, stop being their 'friend', cut all ties with them at once, but they're one of those kinds of people that will just spam a bunch of knockoff accounts just to keep talking to me and harrassing me. I want to know what 'blocking' will actually do before I do something that could make them even worse.


----------



## Teal (Jul 11, 2012)

If you blocked them and they harrassed you with another account I think both get banned. There is nothing stopping them though from making another account to do it. They could spam you for a little bit before being banned again.

I don't know what it looks like because no ones ever blocked me. 
But I think they can still see your stuff, they just can't comment on it/send you notes.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 11, 2012)

It means they can't comment on journals/submissions or post shouts. Attempts to do so will result in a "You are blocked" message or similar. I don't believe it stops +favs, but that would need confirmation. Not sure about notes. Certainly it doesn't stop them _looking_ at anything.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 11, 2012)

Blocking someone only prevents them from commenting on your journals, page and submissions. That's it. At least that's what I've read - I've never blocked anyone before so I wouldn't really know.


----------



## Erethzium (Jul 16, 2012)

In my experience, blocking someone:

-Blocks comments on any of your submissions/journals
-Blocks them from replying to your comments ANYwhere (even on someone else's journal/submission)
-Blocks any notes they send you


----------



## Summercat (Jul 17, 2012)

Erethzium said:


> In my experience, blocking someone:
> 
> -Blocks comments on any of your submissions/journals
> -Blocks them from replying to your comments ANYwhere (even on someone else's journal/submission)
> -Blocks any notes they send you



This is correct.

If they make an additional account to contact you, that is considered 'block evasion' and is a suspend-able offense.


----------



## Cajes (Jul 19, 2012)

I wish it would just make a profile blank for the person who was blocked. Let's say an art thief comes to your page, if he can still see your pictures, he is bound to take them D:


----------



## Lobar (Jul 19, 2012)

Cajes said:


> I wish it would just make a profile blank for the person who was blocked. Let's say an art thief comes to your page, if he can still see your pictures, he is bound to take them D:



Making a user account less privileged than a guest serves no practical purpose, they'd just log out and then view your gallery.

Putting your work out in public inherently carries such risks, if you can't accept it then don't put it out there.


----------



## thoron (Jul 19, 2012)

Cajes said:


> I wish it would just make a profile blank for the person who was blocked. Let's say an art thief comes to your page, if he can still see your pictures, he is bound to take them D:



This feature would be so impractical, if you blocked them from viewing your work all he or she would have to is log out and view it. Even if you implemented the feature that keeps guests from viewing your work all he or she would have to do is make a new account and your back at square one anyway.


----------



## Teal (Jul 19, 2012)

Cajes said:


> I wish it would just make a profile blank for the person who was blocked. Let's say an art thief comes to your page, if he can still see your pictures, he is bound to take them D:


 If you have such a problem with art thieves don't post your art on the Internet. -_-


----------



## Erethzium (Jul 23, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> If you have such a problem with art thieves don't post your art on the Internet. -_-



That is terrible logic.

If one is worried about art theft, use a watermark.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 23, 2012)

Erethzium said:


> That is terrible logic.
> 
> If one is worried about art theft, use a watermark.



Watermarks can be removed with Photoshop.  You can make them more difficult to remove, but never impossible, and at the expense of pissing off your regular viewers as well.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jul 23, 2012)

Soline said:


> I just want to clarify what happens when I block someone. I know from my point of view I don't have to listen to them anymore, but from the blocked person's point of view what happens? Can they still see/access/view my page/journals/gallery etc? Do they know they're blocked or does my UP simply vanish and become inaccessible to them?
> 
> 
> Reason I ask is I want to block this person, stop being their 'friend', cut all ties with them at once, but they're one of those kinds of people that will just spam a bunch of knockoff accounts just to keep talking to me and harrassing me. I want to know what 'blocking' will actually do before I do something that could make them even worse.



There is an option on FA to only allow REGISTERED and logged in users to view your account, but that will not stop trolls as new accounts can be created very easily.  I have someone who every few weeks starts a trollin again on my account and many others so I know what you're going through.


----------



## crazycowproductions (Jun 21, 2021)

Recently found I was blocked, to answer. You can view the artwork of others but comments and replies do not work including to others on that artwork. No idea about notes and no idea on the why I was blocked and I've no desire to pry.
But can't favorite artwork, can save it just fine. But guess I can't show it off to others then? Not sure the point of preventing favoriting artwork (comments, notes and Shouts make perfect sense)

Hope this helps those that would like to know what it's like on the receiving end of the block.


----------

